# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Que tal el Cigarrillo por la Nariz ???

## powerchisper

Hola a todos. Me gustaria saber si alguien ha probado el cigarrillo por la nariz , para que me diga si vale lo que cuesta y tal , si hay que cargar/ descargar algo sospechoso , si tiene angulos , etc , ya que estoy interesado en  comprarlo pero no estoy seguro. Gracias y " Let there be Magic in the Air "

----------


## Felipe

Sigue este hilo en la sección de videos:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1226

----------


## themagician

Yo no lo compraría. Me parece más bien asqueroso. :|  :?

----------


## el espectador

¿Alguien puede dar algo de información sobre el truco? En el hilo que pone Felipe no se dice gran cosa ...

el espectador

----------


## pujoman

a mi personalmente no me acaba de gustar mucho, no es impromtu ni mucho menos, e sun poco aparatoso y el cigarrillo evidentemente no es prestado....prefiero meterme clavos autenticos por la nariz, es mas asqueroso y espectacular.

saludos

----------


## fernandini

el cigarrillo te lo puedes hacer tu.Es muy facil de hacer, creo que no merece la pena comprarlo.

----------


## BusyMan

El cigarrillo no es prestado... pero puede ser prestado.

----------


## Iñigo

Pues a mi me parece buenísimo.Lo digo xq a la gente a la que se lo he hecho se ha quedado muda y se ha reído un montón(otros juegos me han llamado más y luego a la gente no les gustaba tanto).Me parece muy ingenioso.Tiene algún ángulo pero nada preocupante.Para que nadie se crea que el cigarro es trucado yo hago lo siguiente:
Pido 2 cigarros y uno lo guardo en mi bolsillo.El primer cigarro lo enciendo y lo hago desaparecer con un fp...Cuando la gente se queda buscando el cigarro descargo el guimmick(muy fácil) y hago que lo saco de mi bolsillo donde metí el otro cigarro.Anuq la gente no mire directamente,se percata de lo que has hecho incoscientemente y dices que puedes hacer desaparecer los cigarros de mil maneras y entonces lo metes en tu nariz y es ahí donde la gente se muere de risa e impacto.Para terminar digo que dejaré para otro día lo de meterlo por la nariz encendido...jeje

----------


## juantxo

en si el efecto es bueno y sorprendente , el sistema es muy simple(con un poco de habilidad te lo puedes fabricar tu) respecto a lo de si da cosilla verlo.. pues.. depende de la persona yo no lo veo precisamente "asqueroso". por el mismo sistema se puede hacer con imperdibles,clips, a volar la imaginacion...

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola yo para hacer el efecto del cigarrillo a través de la nariz necesito descargar el gimick antes de salir a escena. Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar como haces tú para descargar el gimick con la mano en el bolsillo?

Necesito tu respuesta, por favor!

----------


## jose ALBERTO

A mi no me gusta,lo veo un poco asqueroso y ademas no merece la pena gastarse el dinero en una cosa que tarde o temprano quizas te acabes enterando de como funciona (yo personalmente no me lo compraria)

un saludo :o

----------


## Rleon71

Hola amigos soy nuevo donde lo puedo comprar??

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola, para mi, el efecto es buenisimo, pero me parece medio caro, yo por ese precio prefiero comprar otra cosa, 
pero es altamente recomendable
un abrazo

----------


## Ericmiret

Este truco debe ser "equivalente" a ese que se apaga un cigarrillo en la chaqueta de un espectador. Me gustaria saber cómo se hace, pero creo que solo se puede comentar en el Area Secreta...

----------


## swaze

> Este truco debe ser "equivalente" a ese que se apaga un cigarrillo en la chaqueta de un espectador. Me gustaria saber cómo se hace, pero creo que solo se puede comentar en el Area Secreta...


por dios ante todo no le quemes la chaqueta!!!

----------


## josecrestini

A mi personalmente me defrudó un poco, no el efecto en sí que me parece demoledor a juzgar por las caras a quien se lo hice, sino que no es impromptu ni mucho menos, y sobre todo para mi un fallo muy grande para un juego que se hace con cosas cotidianas, ¡que no se puede repetir!

tienes que ausentarte, o decir voy al baño para poder volver a hacerlo,
pero a su favor tiene que lo puedes hacer a escasos centimetros del espectador,

espero que te haya ayudado.

----------


## marques115

No vale la pena. Y si valiera, tambien te diria que no lo compres porque lo podes fabricar vos.

----------


## magomurga

no me ha gustado mucho, y ni aun por el precio que tiene lo compraria, no esta muy mal pero no vale la pena

sal u2 + -s gic 2 -d

----------


## FRAN RUIZ LOPEZ

Este truco lo tuve hace ya y me lo voy a volver a comprar pues me parecia divertido  8)

----------


## Nik

> A mi personalmente me defrudó un poco, no el efecto en sí que me parece demoledor a juzgar por las caras a quien se lo hice, sino que no es impromptu ni mucho menos, y sobre todo para mi un fallo muy grande para un juego que se hace con cosas cotidianas, ¡que no se puede repetir!
> 
> tienes que ausentarte, o decir voy al baño para poder volver a hacerlo,
> pero a su favor tiene que lo puedes hacer a escasos centimetros del espectador,
> 
> espero que te haya ayudado.


hombre lo suyo es no repetirlo mejor que se queden con la primera sensaciòn que es la mejor, lo haces de entrada y luego sigues con cartas , monedas etc
los juegos mejor no repetirlos y si lo haces cambia la tecnica

----------


## josecrestini

bueno yo no estoy de acuerdo en eso, bien es cierto que la mayoría de os juegos no deben repetirse, pero los que se hacen or ejemplo en la denominada por el gran maestro "magia en el bar", si te piden que lo repitas, no al momento si no en cualquier instante que te lo pidan, no puedes decir eso de "no, es que ahora no puedo hacerlo", porque si no canta demasiado que el "cigarro" con el que lo haces no es uno normal,

pero estoy de acuerdo en que los juegos no se repiten, "excepto algunos"

saludos,

----------


## Nik

A lo mejor no me explique del todo bien , no quiero decir eso y mas en la magia en el bar , la gente es muy cuca y muchas veces te piden que lo repitas para ver si pueden pillarte el truco , y no por ver de nuevo el efecto , a lo que me refiero es que si lo haces y al momento te piden que se repita lo aconsejable seria repetirlo pero con otra tecnica .

----------


## ottino

no vale la pena gastar la plata en el truco del cigarrillo por la nariz
lo podes fabricar vos mismo
encima tenes dos maneras uno con hold out y otro que es el que mas me gusta

que no haces desaparecer el cigarrillo, sino que das la sensacion de que te metes el cigarrillo muy adentro de la nariz y lo volves a sacar, y despues podes fumarlo y hacerlo desaparecer con el fp o con un sistema de hold out

pero todo lo podes fabricar vos, lastima que no se puede comentar
pero de ultima si en la tienda te muestran el articulo...te daras cuenta de que podes hacerlo vos en tu casa

----------


## alberhoudini

yo lo tengo y estoy muy contento con el, lo uso muchisimo y no creo que tenga angulos y si que se puede hacer impromtu, tienes que tardas un segundo en llevarte la mano atras y preparartelo. te lo recomiendo, solo necesita practica como todo, pero el efecto de verdad que merece la pena. un saludo

----------


## Leick

Hola amigos magos,
El efecto del cigarrillo es casi impromtu, se resetea en menos de 1 milisegundo.
he leido que hay gente que le gusta otra que no pero hay que tener en cuenta que el efecto sera increible o sera malisimo dependiendo de como lo presentes. La presentacion es basica. 
Los que dicen que el efecto es malo me gustaria preguntarselo despues de que lo hiciera tamariz.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Magia21***

yo estoy buscando como fabricarmelo,el efecto es bueno pero creo que no vale ese precio.........

----------


## Mago Manè

Conozco  a un gran manipulador de cigarrillos, Duas de Ceuta, es miembro de mi sociedad y hace el cigarrillo en la nariz con uno prestado, sin darle el cambiazo, a manos limpias ,sin aparatos, pura habilidad, increible. Le preguntare a ver si me deja colgar por aqui un video, buenisimo.

----------


## BusyMan

Mané, pero es que Duas es un fiera, un monstruo y una pasada de manipulador de cigarrillos!... así cualquiera :P

----------


## Mago Manè

Tienes muchisima razon Busyman, los ves a 2 palmos de tus narices, conoces algunas tecnicas,pero te lleva al huerto y te deja roto seas mago o profano, sencillamente increible

----------


## raszagar

Este efecto es el que realiza Bill Malone en uno de los videos de "on the loose"? que lo hace entre un juego y otro, metiendose un cigarro por la nariz de un tiron?.

Lo pregunto porque en el video no parece que el cigarro este trucado, luego hace como si se metiera otro que se rompe porque ya no le cabe.

xDD

----------

